# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Rhys and Sarah

## DancingQueen

Do you think that anything will come of this storyline, i mean they were really close at the new years party and they both still like each other

----------


## Gadders

in last nights ep sarah was at the swimming pool and rhys turned up when sarah got out of the pool they were about to kiss but hannah turned up. so they might be something about to happen.

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah i saw that, something has got to happen people just keep gettin in the way so annoying, i think Rhys is scared of what people will think

----------


## Gadders

i think that to hannah always turns up whn them are about two kiss. she knwos theres soemthing goin on between them two. i read in the one of the spoilers that rhys has to have a aids test.

----------


## DancingQueen

really?OMG that doesnt seem believable, Hannah on that epsiode i was like oh just give them a minute for goodness sake, they need 2 kiss

----------


## Gadders

yeah its in the hollyoakes bit 4 spoilers under spoillers 2006. it says Valentines day is about to get a lot worse for Rhys Ashworth, a fling with a student brings with it misfortunes, he has to have an AIDS test, but whats the result? Whatever it is Rhys will never be the same again.and that sarah is going 2 kill herself because of all the trainig  her mum makes her do but it says some 1 else takes the plundge with her?

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah i heard that about Sarah her mum pushes her way too hard u dont swim on new years day with a hangover

----------


## Gadders

i no its like she wants to live her life again through sarah which isnt fair and she dosent even want to do the swimming anyway.

----------


## di marco

> yeah its in the hollyoakes bit 4 spoilers under spoillers 2006. it says Valentines day is about to get a lot worse for Rhys Ashworth, a fling with a student brings with it misfortunes, he has to have an AIDS test, but whats the result? Whatever it is Rhys will never be the same again.and that sarah is going 2 kill herself because of all the trainig  her mum makes her do but it says some 1 else takes the plundge with her?


can you not write spoilers in general please!

----------


## Petal

Sarah's mum picked up on the attraction between the two. I hope she doesn't stop them from getting together.

----------


## leanne27

how old is sarah meant to be? 16?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> how old is sarah meant to be? 16?


I think so yeah.

----------


## Gadders

i bet you she does cause she doesnt want boys getting in the way of her training

----------


## di marco

> I think so yeah.


hmmm she might be 17, has she had her bday yet?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hmmm she might be 17, has she had her bday yet?


Not sure   :Searchme:   :Ponder:

----------


## Angeltigger

she 16-17 when is her birthday?

----------


## Abbie

i hope they do get together cos its obvious that they like each other

----------


## Petal

But when, the writers are really dragging it out!!

----------


## Abbie

> But when, the writers are really dragging it out!!


i know its so annying they kinda did that with ben and lisa but with these too you only see them once a week its so irrataing

----------


## Angeltigger

i have not seen Ryns for a long time, but things like this do take a long time to come

----------


## di marco

> i have not seen Ryns for a long time, but things like this do take a long time to come


rhys was on it yesterday!

----------


## Petal

Yeah, he was talking to Gilly about Sarah.

----------


## Angeltigger

ahh big promblem did not see it yesterday- No Electrity- had a power cut was stuck in the dark

----------


## Petal

Are these two ever going to get together???

----------


## Chris_2k11

Zzzzzzzz....

----------


## DancingQueen

> Are these two ever going to get together???


just a theory mayb they will get together on valentines day

----------


## di marco

> Zzzzzzzz....


i agree, its such a boring storyline, i couldnt care less whether they get together or not

----------


## DancingQueen

> Are these two ever going to get together???


there is mention of it in 2nites episode

----------


## Penguin8191

i think rhys and sarah make a good couple but agree its slow moving.

----------


## Angeltigger

Wish they would hurry up with this storyline

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah i know it is a bit annoying

----------


## Petal

After last night's episode does anyone else think There will be a love triangle going on between Rhys, Sarah and Olivia??

----------


## Chris_2k11

> After last night's episode does anyone else think There will be a love triangle going on between Rhys, Sarah and Olivia??


Who cares?!?!? Im sorry but the whole thing is an absolute yawnfest!! God knows why Hollyoaks have introduced pathetic characters like this!?

----------


## DancingQueen

i quite like this storyline i dont think it is that bad

----------


## Em

To be honest I cant stand Sarah. Her attempts at flirting with Rhys at new year were pathetic. I think she is the worst actress on the show, and I dont even like the rest of her family. I have no idea what Hollyoaks writers were thinking of!

Rhys would be better of with Olivia!

----------


## DancingQueen

I think that there are worse actors in the show than the girl who plays Sarah, Rhys and Sarah are meant to be

----------


## Abbie

> Rhys would be better of with Olivia!


i couldnt agree more this storyline is just boring me now

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nothing's happening with it! If they speeded it up a bit I wouldn't mind as much!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

> Nothing's happening with it! If they speeded it up a bit I wouldn't mind as much!


lol me too, its just they do like one episode of them a week or something just to drag it out

----------


## Em

And now her mom is going to try and seduce him to keep him away from her?

This is the worst storyline in the show at the minute (will be topped only if Mandy cheats on Tony cause i think they are perfect for each other)

----------


## Angeltigger

Hollyoaks- hurry it up or add it to the pile of pointless storyline..

think sarah should found someone her own age!

----------


## Petal

Their aren't any happy couples in Hollyoaks so I hope these two get together and stay together

----------


## Angeltigger

Becca and Justin are happy! when they see each other they have huge grins on their faces- frankie and jack are happy. Mandy and tony are happy, Max and claire are happy, Carmon and stephine are happy.

----------


## x Amby x

it hink they're quite sweet together, Hannah would be furious if they went out.

----------


## Petal

Does anybody else think that the actress who plays Sarah looks a bit like Kiera Knightly??

----------


## Angeltigger

nope i don't think she looks like Kiera Knightly

----------


## di marco

> Does anybody else think that the actress who plays Sarah looks a bit like Kiera Knightly??


nope i dont think she looks anything like her

----------


## Petal

Does anyone know if they will actually be a couple??

----------


## DancingQueen

Has anyone seen the daily star today apparently there is something about Rhys and Sarah in it

----------


## Petal

How excited did Sarah look when she got that text mesage from Rhys

----------


## bradfordbull10

i really like the couple..i think it would work well if sarah did get set up with soemone her own age....it might encourage rhys to step up and realise what he could lose
sarah
xxxxx

----------


## Petal

He might just realise a bit too late

----------


## Petal

Poor Sarah what on earth has she done to deserve a mother like that..

I hope Sarah is the one who ends up breaking Rhys' heart.

----------


## Emmak2005

I don't think it was Rhys' fault he did what he did. Ok, so he's a bloke and he caved in, but there's not much he could've done, unless he was drunk when Sarah's mum approached him. I mean she's been dropping subtle hints to him ever since she first clapped eyes on him.

There's got to be more than just an over-protective mother wanting her daughter to acheive what maybe she couldn't herself when she was her daughters age. She must be a good few years older than Mike (Sarah's dad). 

I don't think the relationship will work anyway, what with pressure from mum to do her very best in all these swimming events. And also when Mike finds out what his daughters boyfriend has been up too.

----------


## Petal

I hope Sarah finds out what a manipultive mother she has and can then trust her own judgement if she wants to continue swimming or see Rhys. 

Her dad is lovely and supports her in all aspects of her life.

----------


## Em

I think her mum is a nutter! 

She has everything to lose and nothing to gain - she cant care for her duaghter at all!

As for rhys , he should get whats coming to him!

----------


## Abbie

> I hope Sarah finds out what a manipultive mother she has and can then trust her own judgement if she wants to continue swimming or see Rhys.


I know i hate her mother she is just annoying

----------


## Petal

How many times can these two split up and get back together in a week. Are they trying to break Dan & Debbie's record??

----------


## di marco

> How many times can these two split up and get back together in a week. Are they trying to break Dan & Debbie's record??


but the difference is people actually cared about dan and debbie (well i did anyway!), sarah and rhys are just boring lol!

----------


## Florijo

I'm not into the whole Rhys and Sarah thing at all, its boring.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's a load of old tosh and that old tart Kathy can't act for toffee!  :Ninja:

----------


## Florijo

None of the parents are that great. The Ashworth kids seem to be orphans (where are their parents?!?!?) and Mrs Barns is the dragon lady.

----------


## Abbie

> None of the parents are that great. The Ashworth kids seem to be orphans (where are their parents?!?!?) and Mrs Barns is the dragon lady.


lol i know i find it quite amusing though too

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Do you think that anything will come of this storyline, i mean they were really close at the new years party and they both still like each other


hmm... i wonder... looking back at it now, it appears that nothing much has happened  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god I just looked at when this thread was started! As if all this has been going on since xmas!  :EEK!:  4 flippin' months!!!

----------


## di marco

> Oh my god I just looked at when this thread was started! As if all this has been going on since xmas!  4 flippin' months!!!


i know, its been so boring! im falling asleep just thinking about it lol!

----------


## CrazyLea

Sarahs mum is annoying  :Stick Out Tongue:  I kind of want that Rhys guy to tell that Sarah girl the truth, so that sarah will hate her mum  :Angry: 
Unless it's already happend? Haven't watched it since Tuesday I think?

----------


## Florijo

> Sarahs mum is annoying


Annoying is an understatement, more crazy lady.   :Ninja:  




> I kind of want that Rhys guy to tell that Sarah girl the truth, so that sarah will hate her mum 
> Unless it's already happend? Haven't watched it since Tuesday I think?


Nope not yet.

----------


## Abbie

> Oh my god I just looked at when this thread was started! As if all this has been going on since xmas!  4 flippin' months!!!


Oh my god really, well it must be cos i remember them at new year

----------


## Emmak2005

On the Rhys & Sarah subject does anybody have any spoilers for them to put in the 'Spoiler' section please. As I think it'll be quite interesting to see her reaction to his fling with her mum.

----------


## anna42hmr

there are a couple of mentions of sarah/rhys/kathy spoilers in the spoilers for monday 1st may-5th may and 8th may-12th may threads, hope that helps emmak2005

----------

